# anybody, anybody at all



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

has ANYBODY after having dp[loss of identity, huge change in perception-those are the symptoms that really hit me], anybody even ta tha slightest degree, when recovered, felt like they did before their dp? felt familiar and connected with the people they loved before..felt connected with their memories..or just felt the world as they did before? is there any possibility or am i bein blindly optimistic.


----------



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

i post somethin like this everyday, i know, ima desperate lil chilldd hah


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

There are people on here who have completely recovered and have posted that they feel even better than before because of the journey they have gone through. You don't hear about it too often on here because when most people recover they go back out into the world instead of sit on the comp all day like us. :wink: Keep being optimistic but don't force yourself to change or you won't. Try to take each day at a time and each moment at a time.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

I feel almost back to normal and it feels better than before! I am more confident, less depressed and happier than I have been for years!


----------



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

the thing is that i dont even need all that, to me alll i want in the world is to go exactly back to how i was ..so i can pick off from there.i have confidence now but it doesnt make me happy in the slightest, ive been shy and anxious my whole life, i dont exactly see that as some personality disorder, i dont believe personality flaws need to be FIXED either, but everyone else does and so do psychologists, so its hard to get any help when the help you want no one is willing to give


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

I can empathise totally with wanting the world to go back to normal - to the extent that I spend a stupid amount of time trying to force it by twisting my head inside out comparing myself physically to other people and acting out normal behaviours in my head - always end up with a headache and it is totally counterproductive but it is almost an obsession which I am finding incredibly difficult to stop. So my advice is do not start doing that!! We're all here for you and in pretty much the same boat, so the best I can offer you at the moment is that you're not alone and people DO recover, you just need to accept and relax into it and try not to let it get to you too much, which is a lot easier said than done but it does seem to be the way out.....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

crazybeautifulll said:


> the thing is that i dont even need all that, to me alll i want in the world is to go exactly back to how i was ..so i can pick off from there.


This is exactly your problem. You are too fixed on trying to go back to your old self. YOu need to accept that you have changed, and maybe you don't know why, it's OK. Accept that life is changing and that you are a different person now that what you use to be. If you keep thinking about it and trying to change it it's only going to feed the DP. No one is the same person they were a year ago. Everyone's changed. For us we feel like we've become someone else but that is the reality of it. We have. We can't go back to something we no longer are but we can learn and grow from this experience and when you come out the other end of the tunnel you are going to be stronger than you were before. So just let things be and take one day at a time.


----------



## vicky (Jul 16, 2007)

You can recover to your oldself 100%,I recovered at first time and dp/dr free for about 1 year and back on last July till now.don't give up,it will gone


----------



## Jleach2008 (May 20, 2008)

Dont worry. even though you feel like you've changed the world is still the same. The odd thing about my dp is that it seemed to creep up on me over a period of months. I would sit in class and feel myself slipping until one day I finally had a breakdown and had very severe symtoms over the period of about a month. I recovered completely in what seemed like an instant. My advice to you would be not to worry about it and just let it be. Stop with all the self checks and just let it be. Concentrate on something else. I know a lot of people say that "Just think about something else" is bad advice and seems impossible but think about it. DP is a real feeling, of that I'm sure, but it is caused by panic attacks and anxiety. If you didnt have anxiety then you wouldnt have dp and worrying about having dp is a very anxious thought. This creates anxiety which then creates panic attacks and dp. If you stop with the thoughts and self checks and thinking about how everything feels then you will get rid of the anxiety and get rid of the dp. It's all about breaking the loop. If you take out one piece of this horrible chain then the whole thing falls apart. and if it was drug induced then this is what I think. Weed might of caused you to get dp for a moment and it might have lasted a couple days but my guess you developed anxiety while you were high because you wanted off the ride and it seemed like you couldnt get off and this put that thought of "Am I okay?, I dont feel okay?, Am I losing my mind?, why cant I control my thoughts?, why doesnt this place feel the same?" and these thoughts stuck with you and gave you the anxiety and put you in these dreamlike state. That dreamlike state is a defense mechanism of your brain. Like when you're playing a sport and you get caught in the speed of the game and your actions seem uncontrollable and you dont think about it you just do it. Your adrenaline dumped and a reaction to this is your brain kinda shuts off. Excitement and anxiety are basically the same thing and your brain reacts just about the same way. You are you. You know that. I forget the philosopher who said it but he once said "I think, therefore I am". So you do exist and all of this is real, its just your feelings about that that you need to control and once you do then it'll all come back to you in an instant. I recovered completely in one day, I felt myself trying to slip back into it but I was able to prevent that because I knew why. Trust me, once it's over, it's over, the world is the same as it always was and always will be and you're safe in it.


----------



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

the thing im scared of is accepting it and then this 'stranger' i feel like i am taking over. not thinking about it honestly makes me colder and less there, and i feel totally out of control of myself. this all started with these gut feelings that i was gunna leave everyone i loved. and i managed to think straight about it and realized if i dont WANT to i wont, but when i dont think about my dp, those feelingscome back again and i lose alll attatchment to everything, family, friends, memories, just everything. and dp actually takes me under even more. 
like i didnt think about it all of last night and now i feel more detatched and hopeless about this than ever before :/


----------



## abyss (May 27, 2008)

Hey,
Just want to say that I hear you. I think it is impossible to _try_ to get out of this or to try to stop doing what your doing. I think any good therapist would agree. Your obsessions or at least mine, are the left over residue of someone who has left their mind, body, heart, and this is how it manifests itself. Honestly, I told my mom yesterday to imagine someone stabbing her with a thick blade...the paramedics come over and take it out, but say that the intense pain that you feel will never go away. You will experience it 24 hours a day, but try not to think or obsess about it! 
Having said this, I also have "hope" that I will recover even after all this time and my silly metaphor will be a long forgotten thing of the past. I am posting this to sort of say that I know where you are coming from in this and as much as I can let you know that what your doing to deal with this is fine...whatever it is (short of doing something too extreme). I know a lot of people have good intentions on here, but when I hear advice about distracting oneself I sort of wonder how much denial of the psychic pain this causes one has to have in order to distract...And distract myself from being unable to be distracted (one of my main symptoms) is impossible.


----------

